
Hands-on with virtual reality using A-Frame, React and Redux - sebg
https://medium.com/immersion-for-the-win/hands-on-with-virtual-reality-using-a-frame-react-and-redux-bc66240834f7#.cfmodcayu
======
corysama
BTW: WebVR is now enabled by default in Firefox Nightly

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebVR/comments/3zmclh/webvr_enabled...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebVR/comments/3zmclh/webvr_enabled_by_default_in_firefox_nightly/)

------
BatFastard
Calling this WebVR is stretching the definition of VR. Its 3d content for
sure. But does it support HMDs? Can it render at 90 fps?

~~~
fabricius
I'm the author of the article and the code example, and I can confirm that it
runs well on Google Cardboard, Gear VR and the Oculus Rift DK2.

By "running well" I mean within the limitations of the framerate browsers can
currently produce, which is definitely not 90 or 120 fps.

The best performance I've had with WebVR has been a very stable 75 fps in
Firefox using this configuration: [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/web-vr-
discuss/2015-Novem...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/web-vr-
discuss/2015-November/000929.html)

~~~
paraschopra
How do you run on Gear VR? The Samsung browser doesn't support Web VR yet.

~~~
fabricius
[https://www.reddit.com/r/GearVR/comments/3c061s/cardboard_on...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GearVR/comments/3c061s/cardboard_on_gear_vr_for_s6_easy_nonroot_solution/)

